# [SOLVED] Computer Won't Start



## JimHalpert (May 18, 2011)

So when I try to start up my Windows 7 Toshiba Laptop, it gets to the black screen with the Windows sign, goes to a blue screen for a split second (i can't see what it says) then says it failed to start. I ran Startup Repair numerous times, but to no avail. It simply says nothing is wrong. I have also tried to use System Restore on a couple of different days, but when I try to start up Windows, its the same old thing. 
Help!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Perform the following steps:

-Power on the laptop
-Press F8 repeatedly to get to the Advanced Options
-Select "Disable automatic restart on system failure "

This should allow you to see the BSOD and post the error info.


----------



## trapt_echo15 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Do you have your windows 7 installer???

if you do, try the repair installation...


----------



## JimHalpert (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Thanks for the reply. The BSOD says that Windows has shut down to prevent damage. the "Technical Information" says : *** STOP: 0x0000007B (0xFFFFF880009A9928, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000034, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

If that helps any.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

7b is usually the hard drive

run the makers diagnostic utility on it

i think they use Fujitsu drives


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

If the utility finds the drive ok, then run "chkdsk /r" from cmd prompt you can also see tapping F8 continuously after pressing power button and choosing "Repair Your Computer". It will tell you you have to restart and you accept that by hitting "Y" and then "enter".


----------



## JimHalpert (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

I have tried running the diagnostic on the hard drive, but they say nothing is wrong with it. 

Since I cannot even boot into safe mode, how would I run the Windows 7 Installer? (I have it)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

How to recover a Toshiba notebook with the HDD recovery procedure


----------



## JimHalpert (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Is it possible to back up your documents before this?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Using a Linux Live-Cd, it's easy:
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek


----------



## JimHalpert (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

Thanks to all of you! I managed to run Ubuntu and back up all my documents before running the whole reinstallation. Everything is working great ! :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Won't Start*

glad you have it sorted


----------

